# Mouseover - link script



## ChuChu (29. Aug 2003)

huhu,
ich habe auf meiner seite ein bild mit mehreren maps versehen und diese verlinkt.
nun suche ich ein script das beim mouseover von so einer map/link das bild im hintergrund austauscht um so verschiedene effekte bei den verschiedenen links einbringen zu können.

hört sich bissel komisch an, ich meine eben ein mouseover-link script dasn bild ändert ^^

danke im vorraus

mfg


----------



## mariopetr (29. Aug 2003)

ist es so schwer, "java" von "javascript" zu unterscheiden?


----------



## chuchu (29. Aug 2003)

huhu

wenn man keine ahnung hat schon ^^

mfg


----------

